# Swedish/Hälften av landets jordbruksmark



## laozy

Hälften av landets jordbruksmark var privat resterande ägde av omkring 7000 europeiska jordbrukarna. Majoriteten av befolkningen på landsbygden var bosatt i fd reserven eller gemensamma utrymmen med nyttjanderätt till mark förvaltas vara samhället.

here 's the orginal 

   One half of the country’s agricultural  land was in private freehold ownership of around 7000 European farmers. The majority of the rural population was resident in the former reserve or communal  areas with usufruct rights to land held in trust be the community.


----------



## jonquiliser

Vad är det du har problem med i meningen? Trådens titel: Half of the country's agricultural lands...


----------



## iAnna

laozy said:


> Hälften av landets jordbruksmark var privat resterande ägde av omkring 7000 europeiska jordbrukarna. Majoriteten av befolkningen på landsbygden var bosatt i fd reserven eller gemensamma utrymmen med nyttjanderätt till mark förvaltas vara samhället.



... och vad är din fråga? 
De två meningarna är inte helt korrekta och lite svåra att förstå.


----------



## jonquiliser

iAnna said:


> ... och vad är din fråga?
> De två meningarna är inte helt korrekta och lite svåra att förstå.



Ah, jag är helblind! Läste bara titeln och hittade ingen fråga, så antog att laozy ville ha en översättning. Men förmodligen är det rättelser det är fråga om .


----------



## laozy

Jag undrar om jag de två meningarna är  korrekta??


----------



## hanne

Det er de ikke, det har iAnna allerede svaret på.
Det er lettere for alle hvis du skriver klart hvad det er du vil, vi er ikke tankelæsere .

[edit]They aren't, iAnna already told you that.
It's easier for everybody (yourself included) if you just state clearly what you want, we're not mind-readers.[/edit]


----------



## laozy

I'm sorry I don't understand danish ??


----------



## hanne

allerede = redan, hvis = om
For the rest I really can't see where it differs from Swedish.

editing above to include translation...


----------



## iAnna

laozy said:


> Hälften av landets jordbruksmark var privat resterande ägde av omkring 7000 europeiska jordbrukarna. Majoriteten av befolkningen på landsbygden var bosatt i fd reserven eller gemensamma utrymmen med nyttjanderätt till mark förvaltas vara samhället.
> 
> here 's the orginal
> 
> One half of the country’s agricultural  land was in private freehold ownership of around 7000 European farmers. The majority of the rural population was resident in the former reserve or communal  areas with usufruct rights to land held in trust be the community.



Jag gör et försök:
Hälften av landets jordbruksmark var i privat ägo med full besittningsrätt av ca 7000 europeiska jordbrukare. Majoriteten av landsortsbefolkningen var bosatta i (the former reserve?) eller i gemensamma landområden med nyttjanderätt till mark som förvaltades av samhället.

*svår text!*


----------

